# Ultra-wide angle lens for Nikon FX?



## invisible (Jan 2, 2010)

I've recently snatched a used D700 so I'm the happiest camper this side of the western hemisphere. However, this also means having to replace my trusty Tokina 11-16mm, which is a DX lens.  

I wouldn't want to have to replace the Tokina with a lens that's going to break my bank account (and also my back when I'm carrying it). This, of course, means that the Nikkor 14-24 2.8 is out of the question. 

So what are the serviceable alternatives out there *that go as wide as 12-14mm*? Third-party brand? Maybe a prime, not a zoom?  

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 2, 2010)

The sigma 12mm f2.8 looks sharp from all the reviews I've heard and can be had for as low as about $600, but you can only find it used as it's discontinued. It's a pretty small prime and is probably lighter than your 11-16. I also know someone who uses a Tamron 12mm and it works pretty well from what he tells me, and he got it for $250. The Sigma 12-24 works on FX, but I can't speak to the quality, but it's another option. I've also read about a Korean company that is just starting out with a 12mm F2.8 that actually has ok image quality, but I can't recall the name of the brand. It's ~$350... so pretty easy on the wallet.

Hope that helps. I did some investigating for a mega-ultra-wide when I owned a 5D.


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow thats some expensive equipment. Where is they best place to buy these things? I need better lenses for my camera and im so new i dont know where i should shop at. I usually like online shopping because its so easy. If you have any ideas on where i should could please help. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jenjen


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 2, 2010)

jennyjen said:


> Wow thats some expensive equipment. Where is they best place to buy these things? I need better lenses for my camera and im so new i dont know where i should shop at. I usually like online shopping because its so easy. If you have any ideas on where i should could please help. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check keh.com, they have used equipment at pretty good prices. It's my go-to online store for pretty much everything unless I absolutely want/have to get something new. Otherwise, check B&H Photo for new equipment, or Adorama. 

Oh, and lenses start to get really expensive when you look at large apertures and zooms. Hell, even some primes can be really expensive (like the $3500 nikon 24mm f1.4, or the exotic supertele's that are in the $5k-10k range).


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Jan 3, 2010)

on that format...with that type of lens....i wouldnt replace a 14-24 nikon lens with anything....that is an amazingly sharp lens wide open from corner to corner. Ive had some time with it and i must say once i get a FX camera im all over a 14-24. just save and save and save its worth it.


----------



## photograham (Jan 3, 2010)

14-24 is great if you can afford it


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 on the 14-24 can't be beat I love mine
Troy


----------



## kundalini (Jan 3, 2010)

The widest prime I have is the 20mm f/2.8. It's nice and small and won't break the bank. However, I know it's not as wide as you're wanting, but remember the FoV for a full frame is greater than you are used to.





Some of you people should read the OPs comments before wagging the tounge.


> This, of course, means that the Nikkor 14-24 2.8 is out of the question.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2010)

What about the Nikon 18mm f/3.5 AiS manual focus prime? All you need is an 18mm to equal the wide end of the 12-24 on DX. 

If you want to go low-cost the older AF 19-35mm f/3.5~fxx from the late 1990-s through mid-2000's, sold by various makers might be a viable option--Quantaray was the brand on many of these,and these are available very cheaply these days. This lens was available as a Tokina, Phoenix, Quantarary,etc. Probably all made by Tokina. This lens is a FF capable lens, since it pre-dates d-slrs and was sort of "the" early kit zoom lens for many d-slr shooters. I think PatrickHMS has one for sale here on TPF right now.

I think the Korean company Antithesis spoke of might be the Peleng company; they have a 16mm fisheye that's very low-cost. of course, that's a fish,not a rectilinear W/A. The other Korean company that springs to mind is the lens line sold as either Vivitar or as Bower. Kundalini's point about a 20mm lens being pretty wide on FX is also accurate; Nikon has made a number of pretty decent 20mm lenses for over two decades.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2010)

jennyjen said:


> Wow thats some expensive equipment. Where is they best place to buy these things? I need better lenses for my camera and im so new i dont know where i should shop at. I usually like online shopping because its so easy. If you have any ideas on where i should could please help. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KEH.com is a good souce for used gear and they have a good reputation too.

Both Adorama and B&H photo video and Cameta Camera also have used gear departments and are all highly reputable.

I have gotten used gear through Amazon.com through both private sellers and camera stores. I check the cameras stores reputations at resellerratings.com. I only buy from private sellers that accept Paypal payments.

*The downside to used gear is: No Warranty*

As far as new gear B&H photo video, Adorama, Buydig.com, Cameta Camera all come to mind Amazon.com (when amazon is fulfilling the order or one of the above).

Another way to save a few dollars is if you can find gear that has been refurbished.

Good glass is not inexpensive. Good, fast glass costs even more. Good, fast glass ,that has reach is even more costly.


----------



## wescobts (Jan 4, 2010)

Won't the 12-24 mm bend the corners ? if so how far can one go on the wide angle side before the picture starts to distort ?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2010)

^^  The 12-24mm is a DX lens.  Although it is one of the oddities, in as much as the D700 will see the entire FoV, the camera still kicks in the DX and becomes a 5MP file.  AFAIK, the distortion is an inherent attribute of the manufacturing and design process.  There are software remedies to correct.


----------



## wescobts (Jan 4, 2010)

Roger that :thumbup:, I'll just stick with my 20mm and step back if needed. :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible (Jan 5, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> The sigma 12mm f2.8 looks sharp from all the reviews I've heard and can be had for as low as about $600, but you can only find it used as it's discontinued. It's a pretty small prime and is probably lighter than your 11-16. I also know someone who uses a Tamron 12mm and it works pretty well from what he tells me, and he got it for $250.


Thanks, Antithesis. I didn't even know that primes this wide existed (I thought the widest primes were 14mm). I'll look into this.



Antithesis said:


> The Sigma 12-24 works on FX, but I can't speak to the quality, but it's another option.


I'e read all sorts of reviews of this lens. Some say it's the best thing since slice bread, some others say the glass is atrocious. Sigma is not known for consistency, so I'm not surprised 



kundalini said:


> The widest prime I have is the 20mm f/2.8. It's nice and small and won't break the bank. However, I know it's not as wide as you're wanting, but remember the FoV for a full frame is greater than you are used to.


Thanks, kundalini. This lens is in my field of view as well. 



Derrel said:


> What about the Nikon 18mm f/3.5 AiS manual focus prime? All you need is an 18mm to equal the wide end of the 12-24 on DX.
> 
> If you want to go low-cost the older AF 19-35mm f/3.5~fxx from the late 1990-s through mid-2000's, sold by various makers might be a viable option--Quantaray was the brand on many of these,and these are available very cheaply these days. This lens was available as a Tokina, Phoenix, Quantarary,etc. Probably all made by Tokina. This lens is a FF capable lens, since it pre-dates d-slrs and was sort of "the" early kit zoom lens for many d-slr shooters. I think PatrickHMS has one for sale here on TPF right now.


Thanks, Derrell. I didn't even know of the existence of these lenses either. I'll do some research.

Thanks to everybody who's stopped by and helped out.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2010)

You've got 3 options:

14-24

17-35

or settle for the 14mm f/2.8 



WELCOME TO NIKON FX!


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 6, 2010)

invisible said:


> Antithesis said:
> 
> 
> > The sigma 12mm f2.8 looks sharp from all the reviews I've heard and can be had for as low as about $600, but you can only find it used as it's discontinued. It's a pretty small prime and is probably lighter than your 11-16. I also know someone who uses a Tamron 12mm and it works pretty well from what he tells me, and he got it for $250.
> ...



Yikes, I meant 14mm on all accounts. My bad. That korean prime is this: Samyang 14mm f2.8 IF ED MC Aspherical Lens

The company is Samyang. Unfortunately all their lenses are MF, but they are really inexpensive. AF on a 14mm is a luxury at best. Hyperfocus is very easy to set at that focal length.


----------



## itznfb (Jan 7, 2010)

If you're not willing to spend the cash on the 14-24 f/2.8 then get the 18-35 f/3.5-4.5

Not as wide as the 14-24, but the 11-16 lies right in the middle of the 14-24 and 18-35


----------



## invisible (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the feedback. The decision for the time being is to give my Tokina 11-16 a chance it's usable on full frame between 14.5 and 16mm. I need to see how the Tokina performs from edge to edge on a full format camera. If it doesn't work, then I'll try the Nikkor 18-35 or any of the Sigmas (14mm and 15-30mm). There is no way I can shell out the money needed for a 14-24 or 17-35. I do this for fun, I have no income from photography.

All that being said, I find it unbelievable that there are currently no third party alternatives out there to compete with the Nikkor 14-24 at least in terms of price. As far as I understand, all the Sigmas (except for the 12-24mm, the worst of them all) have been discontinued.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tokina/Spiratone 17mm f3.5 -- not the widest, but still pretty fricken wide on FX.

I picked up one of these after buying my d700, i've been happy with it. 

Kenny had a review of it a while back:
Tokina 17mm f/3.5 SL


----------



## ocular (Feb 26, 2010)

Tokina has announced a 16-28mm fx. Don't when it will be out or how much it will be, but sounds exciting.


----------



## MrLogic (Sep 29, 2010)

ocular said:


> *Tokina* has announced a *16-28mm fx*. Don't when it will be out or how much it will be



Adorama sells it for $849. It will be out in October. 

ATX168PROFNX Tokina 16-28MM F/2.8 ATX Pro FX Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras



Samples with a D3X:

AT-X 16-28 F2.8 PRO FXb´ÇãÌ_


----------



## shaunly (Sep 29, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> ocular said:
> 
> 
> > *Tokina* has announced a *16-28mm fx*. Don't when it will be out or how much it will be
> ...



Wow, that's a pretty good price. What about the 16-35 VRII f/4. If you're shooting landscape, the VRII is a big plus. That lens has good amount of distortion at 16mm, but that can easily be corrected and it goes away as soon as you get to 17/18mm. I've seen many review saying this lens is everyone new favorite because it's sharp as the 14-24mm in the center and almost as sharp in the corners and VRII seems to really be useful even in ultra wide.


----------

